# My Babies Today Pic heavy



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely pics, my OH has fallen in love with Leos & after going to crufts & meeting some so have I!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

That isn't a dog! That's a bear!!!
But a beautiful bear 

xx


----------



## kaiyaakita (Feb 24, 2010)

lovely dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

STUNNING!!...enough said  x


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

aw beautiful dogs! lovely coats!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

They are lovely, i see 4 in my local park and they are lovely dogs


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What a very handsome boy,
He's beautiful


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Such a gorgeous big dog I love leos.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Guys xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

They are both lovely :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Great photos. The collie is gorgeous


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Great photos. The collie is gorgeous


Thanks, he is a bloody nutter lol , I love him to pieces but wouldn't have another.


----------

